# what can be done about blown libido from escitalopram



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

So i have been on escitalopram for about 3 months for SAD and GAD. it has worked wonders for me but the problem is that my sex drive and the desire for woman has been blown 0. There is just noooo deisre at all for sex. I was a very very active person when it comes to sex but out of no where i don't even wanna watch porn now. I try to masturabte it takes me an hour to do so and when i reach orgasm the pleasure is not at all intense as it used to be. there is also a loss of sensation in my penis. i don't want to get off the medicine as I am very calm on it. I have also decreased my dose to 10mg once a day from 20mg. is there any medicine or anything i can do to get my drive and pleasure feeling back while staying on meds?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Go back to your doctor and maybe try something else


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

In your case generally the antidepressant wellbutrin is prescribed together with the ssri.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

red panax ginseng whole root slices eaten few grams a day, horny goat weed 20% icariin content, tongkat ali 1:100 or 1:200 extract...those supplements WORK i will vouch...I knew a Chinese ginseng shop owner so thats how I got into it and damn its great stuff...the tongkat ali is the strongest for sure, its way expensive but it will last you awhile (ie. $150 = 2 1/2 month supply). I highly suggest these in combination with CONSISTENT 30-45 min exercise (no more no less)


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I was reading about this tongkat ali apparrently it a viagra structure analog.

i wonder can ya get that in canada?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> red panax ginseng whole root slices eaten few grams a day, horny goat weed 20% icariin content, tongkat ali 1:100 or 1:200 extract...those supplements WORK i will vouch...I knew a Chinese ginseng shop owner so thats how I got into it and damn its great stuff...the tongkat ali is the strongest for sure, its way expensive but it will last you awhile (ie. $150 = 2 1/2 month supply). I highly suggest these in combination with CONSISTENT 30-45 min exercise (no more no less)





GotAnxiety said:


> I was reading about this tongkat ali apparrently it a viagra structure analog.
> 
> i wonder can ya get that in canada?


Other Chinese medicine remedies Include Bear Gall bladder and bull penis.

Wellbutrin is a good shot.


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

3g a day of DAA (D-Aspartic Acid)


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Damiana Tea is a known aphrodisiac. It is damn tasty and helps resolve insomnia and control anxiety as well.


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

welbutrin worked for me for about 2 weeks in terms of increased sexual desire but then it dropped off to nothing again.

im sort of in same boat as op, ive got the anxiety under control but sexual desire is very very low.there are times i see this as a benefit though.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I started Wellbutrin recently and I'm not on an SSRI. I honestly hope that my sex drive does not increase. I'm not a big sex fan. I imagine that as always I'll just divert any sexual energy into physical energy and get more work done. Personally I am really relieved to have passed my teenage and young adult years of always having my mind and body seeking and ready for sex. It's kind of a distraction to me so I'd be bummed if suddenly my sex drive went haywire.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

baxman said:


> welbutrin worked for me for about 2 weeks in terms of increased sexual desire but then it dropped off to nothing again.
> 
> im sort of in same boat as op, ive got the anxiety under control but sexual desire is very very low.there are times i see this as a benefit though.


Are you taking an SSRI which is relieving your anxiety and decreasing your libido?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

@baxman weren't you only at 150mg for 8-9 days and you decided to quit? Shoulda stuck it out cause that when the side effects start getting better. I quit twice after being on it about one week at a time. I needed to push pass the side effects now im okay. 300mg also where the real action at.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Other than lowering dose and switching meds here are some options:
possibly including a drug holiday 1 day/week
neostigmine 7.5-15 mg 30 minutes prior to intercourse
Viagra/Cialis
Amantadine
cyproheptadine 4 mg every morning
Bethanechol 10 mg three times daily if impaired erection
Personally, if I had sexual side-effects, I'd rather have my SAD and GAD any day but mine is mild. I was lucky in that with 2.5 years of escitalopram use, I've had zero side-effects and my sex drive/libido has actually increased (that's rare but it can happen).


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Kon what dose of lex were you on ?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> Kon what dose of lex were you on ?


10 mg. I'm still at that dose.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well it's been almost 12 months since I quit taking escitalopram. sex drive is the same hasn't changed at all no libido no arousal no genital sensation  I don't think it will come back .


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

forexworld12 said:


> Well it's been almost 12 months since I quit taking escitalopram. sex drive is the same hasn't changed at all no libido no arousal no genital sensation  I don't think it will come back .


See if your doctor can prescribe Trazadone for you. It is great for insomnia and libido. I actually had to discontinue it because of priapism.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> See if your doctor can prescribe Trazadone for you. It is great for insomnia and libido. I actually had to discontinue it because of priapism.


Man I would have went to the doctor right away until I saw you mentioning priapism. is this a common side effect or rare ? also how much does this drug help?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

forexworld12 said:


> Man I would have went to the doctor right away until I saw you mentioning priapism. is this a common side effect or rare ? also how much does this drug help?


I don't know how common it is but Trazodone gave me erections quite frequently. I would wake up with an erection in the middle of the night, every night. So I don't know when the erections actually started during my sleep, I would just wake up with one. It was actually discomforting. But everybody is different. If you are going to try it maybe start at a low dose of around 25 to 50 mg and gauge it from there. I started at 150 mg and worked my way up to 300 mg then stopped. I was on it for about 9 months. I stayed on it despite the erections because it was absolutely excellent for sleep, since I have bad insomnia. But when I woke up with the erections in the middle of the night, I would fall right back to sleep easily.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> I don't know how common it is but Trazodone gave me erections quite frequently. I would wake up with an erection in the middle of the night, every night. So I don't know when the erections actually started during my sleep, I would just wake up with one. It was actually discomforting. But everybody is different. If you are going to try it maybe start at a low dose of around 25 to 50 mg and gauge it from there. I started at 150 mg and worked my way up to 300 mg then stopped. I was on it for about 9 months. I stayed on it despite the erections because it was absolutely excellent for sleep, since I have bad insomnia. But when I woke up with the erections in the middle of the night, I would fall right back to sleep easily.


That actually sounds fun lol. And how did it help your libido ? Mine's dead


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Trazodone looks good it halflife 7-10 hours is perfect for a sleeping pill way better then seroquel and it has the same alpha blocker properties and better antagonism of serotonin and it a agonist at 5hta1.

Seroquel was pro-sexual for me this one might be ever better. Gonna ask to try that one next.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

forexworld12 said:


> That actually sounds fun lol. And how did it help your libido ? Mine's dead


It was excellent for libido but I have severe depression and social anxiety so I never had the confidence or the self esteem to approach women.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> It was excellent for libido but I have severe depression and social anxiety so I never had the confidence or the self esteem to approach women.


Last question - was your libido dead like me before taking this med ? so that I would know it revived it ?


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also I forget to ask did it help you with anxiety like ssri's do ? My anxiety(GAD) is back with a bang


----------



## Djumie (Aug 6, 2013)

I treated my libido problem from zoloft+abilify combo with yohimbine, ginkgo biloba and cyproheptadine. It worked wonderfully!


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

WTF you guys trazodone did nothing at all just made me sleepy  same no sexual libido no interest .. but I can easily masturbate I mean my peni* erects hard as normal but when I ejacuate I don't feel that pleasure it's just like piss coming out of it..


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

forexworld12 said:


> is there any medicine or anything i can do to get my drive and pleasure feeling back while staying on meds?


testosterone cypionate 100mg injection/week


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

imrj said:


> testosterone cypionate 100mg injection/week


If I ain't mistaken this thing kills your libido ?:sus


----------



## 666illuminati (Nov 26, 2013)

I would try Citalopram, the old one. Escitalopram reduces dopamine firing which is why you're feeling no pleasure or reward from sex. The original Citalopram only reduced firing by 2% whereas escitalopram was 14% if I'm correct. I tried out some yohimbe plus supplement with horny goat weed and it gave me involuntary ejaculation :no


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

666illuminati said:


> I would try Citalopram, the old one. Escitalopram reduces dopamine firing which is why you're feeling no pleasure or reward from sex. The original Citalopram only reduced firing by 2% whereas escitalopram was 14% if I'm correct. I tried out some yohimbe plus supplement with horny goat weed and it gave me involuntary ejaculation :no


Man its been like a year but my libido isn't back at all but sure the f*** my fudging anxiety is back.my friend tried citalopram and he had sexual dyfunction lol.
Maybe I think I should try benzo's I have heard they are great for GAD,SAD and panic attacks and don't cause sexual side effect.

as for dead libido any mead u guys know that would increase dopamine ?Looks like I would have to get professional help as to how to get back my libido and increase my dopamine or something.


----------



## 666illuminati (Nov 26, 2013)

Take it up with the psychiatrist


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

forexworld12 said:


> So i have been on escitalopram for about 3 months for SAD and GAD. it has worked wonders for me but the problem is that my sex drive and the desire for woman has been blown 0. There is just noooo deisre at all for sex. I was a very very active person when it comes to sex but out of no where i don't even wanna watch porn now. I try to masturabte it takes me an hour to do so and when i reach orgasm the pleasure is not at all intense as it used to be. there is also a loss of sensation in my penis. i don't want to get off the medicine as I am very calm on it. I have also decreased my dose to 10mg once a day from 20mg. is there any medicine or anything i can do to get my drive and pleasure feeling back while staying on meds?


Consider non-pharma treatments for your condition - you are only getting placebo cure anyway. Get your health back by chucking these useless meds - it is $$$ medicine exploiting the sick. Don't be fooled by it.

.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

starburst said:


> Consider non-pharma treatments for your condition - you are only getting placebo cure anyway. Get your health back by chucking these useless meds - it is $$$ medicine exploiting the sick. Don't be fooled by it.
> 
> .


Hmm thanks but i did already stop taking ssri a year ago !


----------



## parisg (Jun 5, 2014)

what about test booster?


----------

